

Ask HN: Why do you do open source? - shintoist

We're currently working on my bachelor's thesis on the subject of why people give up their free time and work on open source projects. As a first step, we're collecting data on the motivations behind it.<p>There's just one question on the form, but please write as much as you have time to! Thank you!<p>https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MtXwd4kVF6kSuC4q_4rDaUksBRckLaCfgJGP6_JKSnY/viewform
======
pytrin
This old discussion on the Programmers StackExchange might be of interest -
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/3233/why-
do-p...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/3233/why-do-
programmers-write-closed-source-applications-and-then-make-them-free)

~~~
S4M
Off topic, but yet another good discussion that was closed by some narrow
minded moderator.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Really? it is an interesting topic, for HN, but not for a Q&A site. (I
actually sound like a Jeff Atwood snippet.)

------
eru
It's not always free time. At companies I worked for, we upstreamed open-
source changes, because we wanted to shift the burden of maintenance.

But I sometimes have similar motivations for contributing my changes to open
source projects privately, too.

------
drobilla
Painters paint, hackers hack

